# Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)



## Echinopsis (5. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

das Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt langsam, habe heute bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, blauem Himmel und +12 Grad ein bisschen gewerkelt, verdörrte Teichpflanzen abgeschnitten und ein bisschen Laub abgefischt, ein paar neue Sempervivumecken gebaut (aus alten Tontöpfen).

Habt ihr auch schon angefangen? Es kribbelt immer mehr in den Fingern, die Anzuchttöppe und Pflanzen wieder hervorzukramen und loszulegen!
Am Montag mache ich meine erste große Aussaat für dieses Jahr (unter UV auf Heizmatte).

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hi,
würde ich auch gerne machen. Aber bei 4° und kaltem Wind macht das nicht wirklich Spaß


----------



## Christine (5. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Komisch, wir hier oben hatten auch Franken-Wetter: 12° und strahlenden Sonnenschein. 
Die Katzen waren das erste Mal den ganzen Tag im Garten (und haben nicht geholfen, sondern faul in der Sonne gelegen...:evil)

Habe auch am Teich rumgepütschert - Laub gefischt, Gräser geschnitten, über Ideen gebrütet 

In den einschlägigen Katalogen blätter ich ja schon seit Tagen


----------



## Chrima (5. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo Daniel,

Ich weiß das ist hier ein Teichforum aber:

Kannste mal ein Foto machen  von deinen Sempervivumecken?? 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Idden,
wenn es nicht in dieses Forum passt kannste mir auch ne PN schicken.

LG Tina


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

hey!
ja mich kribbelts auch schon voll und drum hab ich gestern die teichbausaison eröffnet und zu buddeln begonnen 

LG


----------



## Boxerfan (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Habe gestern mal so langsam auf der Terasse angefangen. Die ersten Stiefmütterchen sind gepflanzt.Meine Hunde haben faul daneben gelegen, aber was will man von 2 alten Mädels erwarten.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Echinopsis (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

@Tina: Klar passts hier ins Forum, wir sind hier ja in der Gartenecke.
Wir haben aber speziel einen Sempervivumthread im Forum. Den findest Du hier (kann gerne mal neue Fotos machen).

@Oli: Aber bitte davon berichten, ja? 

Bisher bin ich noch am werkeln an den Semps-Ecken, ich brauche erst wieder Nachschub. Ich komme irgendwie mit vermehren nicht hinterher..seufz!


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Heute 3 Stunden im Hangbeet gewühlt,
jede Menge altes Zeug vom letzten Jahr entsorgt,
und prompt 'nen Sonnenbrand gekriegt.
10°C in der Sonne, da geht noch mehr, hoffentlich bald!


----------



## VolkerN (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten. 

Letztes Wochenende hab ich Blumenkuebel bepflanzt (mit __ Primeln und __ Narzissen). Allerdings stehen die Kuebel in der Garage wenns nachts mehr als 2 Grad Minus hat. 

Ansonsten hab ich die Hinterlassenschaften der stuermischen Winde vom Februar entfernt ...ein bissl Unkaut gejaetet und den Blumen beim Wachsen zugeschaut. 

...unsere Magnolie wird auch bald bluehen. 

@Fruehjahr -> ich waer soweit ...kannst kommen


----------



## Ulli (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Mir geht es genauso, ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis mal die Frostnächte aufhören, damit ich anfangen kann, draussen was zu pflanzen. 

Es steht zum Werkeln erstmal an:

Fundament für Gartenhütte benonieren
Gartenhütte bauen
Teichfilter wieder installieren und in Betrieb nehmen
Diverse Beete auf Vordermann bringen
Netz vom Teich nehmen und die Gräser schneiden
...

... und dann ist auch ruckzuck schon wieder Herbst  ??

also diese Woche soll es ja wärmer werden, da geht bestimmt im Garten was! 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Chrima (6. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo Daniel,

Das Thema mit den Bepflanzten Wurzeln kenne ich doch!!
Ich dachte du hast was neues
Bei mir haben die Elstern ganz schön in den Wurzen gewühlt.
Ich hoffe ich kann noch was Retten.

LG Tina


----------



## Goldi2009 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo,

ich kann es auch fast nicht mehr erwarten. Soooo ein langer Winter. :evil

Gestern habe ich diverse Teichpflanzenbücher gewälzt, natürlich auch den NG Katalog und schon einmal eine Liste der Pflanzen zusammengestellt, die bald meinen Teichrand  bzw. den Teich schmücken sollen. 

Der neue Filter ist inzwischen eingetroffen, wartet in der Garage darauf, endlich seinen Zweck am Teich zu erfüllen!


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

...und ich starte heute meine Aussaat, heute ist Aussaattag. 

Sempsbilder gibts bald auch Neue - versprochen!


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Ich habe auch bei dem kalten Wetter noch keine Lust irgendwas zu machen. Warte lieber auf wärmeren Tage.


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Na, vielleicht zeigst Du ins ja mal ein paar (alte) Bilder deines Gartens?
Wir sind doch garnicht neugierig...


----------



## Dodi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Nabend!

Hab heute, trotz kühler Temperaturen (+3°) im Schatten - aber inner Sonne war es einfach herrlich -
schon mal ca. 1 1/2 Std. im Garten gearbeitet und einiges an vertrockneten Pflanzenteilen aus dem Garten entfernt. 
Waren doch glatt schon 2 Kübel voll... 

Es soll ja wärmer werden, aber dann wieder Regen kommen...


----------



## Echinopsis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

...und ich habe heute das erste Beet aufgedeckt (mit Winterharten Kakteen).
Ein paar Leichen sind leider auch dabei, aber was solls, Platz für Neues.


----------



## baddie (7. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Garten ? 

Habe ich sowas auch ? Muss ich Ende des Monats mal schauen gehen. Im Momentsind wir am Wochenende immer mit dem Fichtenmoped unterwegs und unter der Woche lohnt es sich nicht noch was im Garten zu beginnen. Iss ja auch noch Frost im Boden so das ich eh noch gar net damit beginnen kann meine nächsten Ziele in angriff zu nehmen :?


----------



## olliwi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hab letzten Samstag bei 3 Grad die 3 Filterkammern gereinigt und den Bachlauf wieder in Betrieb genommen. 2 Stunden Arbeit, aber alles läuft. Der UV-Klärer bleibt allerdings noch außer Betrieb. Bei den Temperaturen würde das Leuchtmittel nicht lange halten...

Wasserqualität bisher noch unverändert, aber das ist normal. Die Filterbakterien müssen ja erstmal langsam in Schwung kommen. Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, diese Starterbakterien ins Wasser zu kippen, oder ist das ratsam?


----------



## Hillawitchen (9. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

hallo zusammen, ja wenn ich all die schönen Dinge auch tun könnte. Trotz Kaiserwetter ich der Teich noch dick zugefroren. Die Beete zeigen zwar ihre ersten Frühlingsboten (Krokusse,etc,): Aber auch hier ist alles noch steif geforen, sodass ich nicht wirklich Unkraut jäten kann. Hoffentlich bleibt es nun mal etwas wärmer und ich sehe mal wieder den "Rest" meiner Fische. Bin heute direkt drinnen geblieben, da wir hier im Norden bei zwar 9°C einen saukalten Wind haben und es sich nicht wirklich anbietet dabei Blätter wegzumachen.
Viel Spass euch allen heute, LG Susa


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Noch schaut's wirklich trostlos aus....
es kommen aber zig Spitzen so gaaannnzz vorsichtig aus der Erde,
4 Wochen weiter ... und man kann dann hoffentlich "schönes Beet" dazu sagen


----------



## cpt.nemo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Ich muss die Tage auch unbedingt anfangen.
Es liegt doch immer noch viel altes Laub in irgendwelchen Ecken rum.
Den neuen Standplatz für das "Teichhaus" hab ich schon abgesteckt. Jetzt muss noch ein Fundament her. Aber zuerst muss der alte dürre Zwetschgenbaum weg. 
Irgendwie klingt das auch schon wieder nach Arbeit.
Aber ich freu mich schon auf Gemüse, das mir nicht die __ Schnecken wegfressen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Ich würde auch heute gerne loslegen,Aber bei regen macht es mir keinen spaß außerdem liegt bei uns überall noch schnee


----------



## birgitundsteffen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo Leute,

oh ja so langsam geht es auch bei uns los...

Wir haben vor dieses Jahr endlich unseren Teich mit Wasser zu füllen...ist noch nen bisschen
Arbeit aber was solls....siehe:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23906/page-2

Also auf geht`s

Viel Spaß Euch allen egal bei was.


----------



## Tümpler (12. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo,

Und wie das Frühjahr beginnt, sorry für die Quali-Handykamera:


----------



## axel (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Guten Abend

Ich hab nun auch die ersten Blüten im Garten 


        

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Wunderschöne Bilder ihr Zwei, Danke fürs fotografieren und Einstellen!
Wenn ich wieder frei habe muss ich auch mal mit der Cam wieder einen Ausflug in den Garten machen!


----------



## Vera44 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo!

Die Christrose blüht von Jahr zu Jahr schöner... An Bäumen und Sträuchern sind die ersten Knospen zu sehen, die __ Hortensien haben erste grüne Blattspitzen, nur bei der Clematis sind die ersten Blatttriebe beim letzten Frost erfroren, leider.


----------



## Dieter_B (16. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Morgen,
Wir haben am Samstag und Sonntag mehrere Stunden im Garten gearbeitet, da wir noch 2 große Kiefern im Garten haben hatten wir mal wieder jede Menge Nadeln zu entsorgen.
Gestern dann den Teich wieder aus dem Winterschlaf geholt. ( Die __ Frösche können kommen).
Nochmal ein Wochenende und der Garten dürfte so einigermaßen wieder fitt sein.


----------



## Dieter_B (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo, Guten Morgen
Gut ist der Morgen für mich nicht, hatten heute Nacht wohl wieder einen Fuchs im Garten.
Ich habe eine kleine Trockenmauer als Abgrenzung zum Beet hin und die ist heute morgen auf einer Länge von ca. 1 m komlett auseinandergenommen worden.
Da hat der Fuchs wohl eine Maus oder einen Frosch gesucht und gefunden.
Also heute Nachmittag wieder die Mauer aufbauen.Klasse.
Hatten grade alles fertig im Garten.


----------



## VolkerN (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*



Dieter_B schrieb:


> Hatten grade alles fertig im Garten.



Aber Dieter ...nicht traurig sein.

Meine Erkenntnis nach vielen Jahren Gartenarbeit ist:

Fertig bist du nie


----------



## Dieter_B (29. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Das weiß ich, wir werden nie fertig, aber hab jetzt gedacht: prima kann man heute die Sonne genießen und mal einen Tag nichts tun, aber es kommt anders.
Ich hab mich entschlossen den Fuchs auszusperren, nun werde ich heute den ersten Jägerzaun zum Nachbar hin mit Draht gegen Füchse dichtmachen. BASTA.
Denn dort kommt er durch.
Bilder vom blühenden Garten habe ich leider auf dem anderen Rechner, sonst hätt ich auch schon welche eingestellt.:?


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Hallo,

das nenne ich blühen am Altholz


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Das sieht ja echt irre aus Jürgen!
Ist das eine Magnolie?


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Gartenjahr 2011 beginnt (langsam)*

Ja, das ist eine ca. 45J. alte Magnolie.  Letztes Jahr sah es noch skurriler aus. Da saß die Blüte direkt am Stamm.


----------

